# Jesse Drent!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never heard of him. Any links?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's a very talented young man - I've only seen his Youtube Channel and he often appears alongside Eva Roemaat
https://www.youtube.com/user/jessetjuhhh/videos


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zjgrG-lUPHA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DzjgrG-lUPHA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Jesse and Eva are also making a movie!!! 
For some reason my phone won't post the link, but if you look it up on YouTube it should be easy to find, I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

